# Gaming Laptop bis 1500€



## lowbob (5. Juli 2017)

*Gaming Laptop bis 1500€*

Hallo,

such aktuell ein Gaming Laptop bis 1500€.

WoW sollte sauber laufen und das in bestmöglichsten Grafikeinstellungen (was budget technisch eben möglich ist). Ansonsten werden eben noch die üblichen dinge veranstaltet^^ Surfen, Filme schauen und diverse andere Spiele (Fifa, For Honor)

17“ wäre mir noch wichtig. 

Danke schon mal 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 1500€*

Schau dir mal das ASUS G752 entweder mit der GTX 1060 oder minimum der GTX 970M etwas näher an. Abstriche musst du da nur bei der Akkulaufzeit machen. Die ist nicht so besonders gut


----------



## lowbob (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 1500€*

Hi, also ich hab mir das heute direkt mal angeschaut. Die Asus G752 scheinen auch ein sehr gutes Kühlsystem zu haben. Hab mir dann auch direkt einen bestellt.  

Asus ROG G752VM-GC056T 43,9cm Gaming Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Denke der dürfe mit völlig reichen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 1500€*

Kann mir wer sagen wie groß in etwa der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der normalen Desktop Grafikkarte und der Notebook Grafikkarte? Wenn man z.b. die GTX 1060 mit 6ram vergleicht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 1500€*

Bei Pascal sind das mittlerweile die gleichen Chips im Desktop wie im Notebook. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede ergeben sich nur noch aus etwas geringeren Taktraten bei den Notebooks.


----------



## lowbob (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 1500€*

Das hört sich gut an, danke 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

